# Building Muscle?



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello everyone!
In the recent months, sadie and I weren't really able to go outside much because of the weather, but now that it's springtime we can go out!
For the past month I've noticed that her right leg just behind her hip has muscle loss. 
Is there anyway to build that back up? Is it because we haven't been exercising as frequent as we usually did? 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## bwell (Apr 1, 2015)

I would bump up the protein in her food to help her rebuild that muscle. Then start talking light walks outside and gradually increasing the amount of exercise.

Once you have your lab getting more active consider raising the fat/carbs as well to keep up with her activity level.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

bwell said:


> Once you have your lab getting more active consider raising the fat/carbs as well to keep up with her activity level.


I am pretty sure Sadie is a golden retriever, not a lab... But good advice else wise.

@the op, personally I would start walking her 1/2 mile 4-6 times a week, and increase the distance 1/2 mile every two weeks till you get up to 3 mile walks 4-6 times weekly.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Not an expert here but if you're noticing muscle loss in one spot on one leg I'd question whether there's something going on besides lack of exercise. I'd check with the vet.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

TheZ's said:


> Not an expert here but if you're noticing muscle loss in one spot on one leg I'd question whether there's something going on besides lack of exercise. I'd check with the vet.


After re-reading and noticing the detail TheZ's pointed out, I am also concerned. Loss of muscle overall is normal when not receiving exercise, but only in one place is concerning.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and advice guys!

So far, sadie and I have been waking 1/2 mile everyday (except Sunday's) and I have been feeding her chicken with her kibble. I switched her kibble from science diet adult to purina superfood blend in November. 

I took her to the vet for a skin problem and I mentioned her muscle loss and they said it could be from her weight loss (I have her on a diet. She was 83lbs and is now down to 75-76lbs but has been a steady 76lbs for the past 6 months) and they'd do x rays of it gets worse. The vet tech said his dog has dimples behind her hips but it was from weight loss. 

I hear that it could be hip Dysplasia and she isn't using that leg as she used to. 
She runs, jumps and plays normally. Though I have mentioned in a previous post that she does scrape her nails on walks sometimes.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

She may have always had this dent or dimple (I guess that's how I can best explain it?) for a while and I just noticed it?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Dollars to donuts your girl has a bad hip (muscle loss in one leg and toe dragging)....Skip your regular vet and jump to an orthopedist - if you can find a canine rehab specialist in your area, they can help you come up with exercises to help build up the muscles surrounding the joint which will help stabilize the joint reducing the further degradation of the joint. Im kinda surprised that your vet didn't jump on the chance to help your girl with loss management. Dumping another 10 pounds can make a big difference in her long term quality of life.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

We're not even a year out & back to the same topic of you fretting about your girl's hips. Recommend you go back & re-read this post: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rative-myelopathy-hip-dysplasia-born-way.html

With everything you consider to be wrong with your girl, make an appointment at a vet school so you can have ready access to specialists to rule out your concerns.


----------

